# 10.2.1 update is out!!!!!



## iMan (Sep 18, 2002)

The 10.2.1 update is out!!!!
I'm downloading it now..


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2002)

aw crap i have 6d46 installed and it doesnt see me as needing an upgrade


----------



## iMan (Sep 18, 2002)

bummer... so I guess you know what to do


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 18, 2002)

No noticeable improvments...window resizing in browsers is still slow and shows multiple scroll bars...Where's the big Quartz Extreme enhancement?  There's no difference between 10.2.1 and 10.2.

Thanks again Apple!


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Apple, 

I know what I can do...Why don't I give you $2000, then you can kick me in the nuts, and we'll call it a day!  I'll save so much time that way.


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 18, 2002)

So what build is it?


----------



## bobw (Sep 18, 2002)

Build 6D52

My machine seems a little more responsive. iDisk mounts almost instantly now.


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yay! My SCSI is fixed! I can scan now!


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *Build 6D52*


Rats!  One build short!  
Guess I'll have to wait 'til it's available on Apple's website.  

(Hehehe!  It's already posted as a stand-alone on versiontracker.com!)


----------



## theCaptain (Sep 18, 2002)

10.2.1 is sooooo much faster than 10.2.  I see huge improvements with QE how do you not notice this.


----------



## dave17lax (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by übermac® _
> *Hey Apple,
> 
> I know what I can do...Why don't I give you $2000, then you can kick me in the nuts, and we'll call it a day!  I'll save so much time that way. *



??

Who promised a x.x.x upgrade would be the shiznittlebamsnipsnapsally?
I thought it was just a bug fixer? If you do give them 2g's right now, I bet your mac would be a lot faster than whatever you are running it on. Personally, I've had this one for almost 2 years, and it is fasst. Anyway, ciao.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 18, 2002)

w00p!  installing it now, took several tries to get it downloaded fully though =/


----------



## fetlock (Sep 18, 2002)

I noticed an immediate improvement in Mail.app--loads much quicker, more responsive after loading.  iCal is some quicker loading, but much more responsive after loading.  All cocoa apps have really improved, especially MacJournal.

I like it.

Ken Frazier


----------



## serpicolugnut (Sep 18, 2002)

Ubermac, do you even have a Quartz Extreme capable Mac?

C'mon people. It's a x.x.1 upgrade. Minor improvements, nothing earth shattering. 

Jessh. Some people need a reality check...


----------



## btoneill (Sep 18, 2002)

Hmmm, "appears" faster with scrolling/resizing with Mozilla 1.2alpha. Also XDarwin/OroborOSX seems to launch faster, and the windows appear to move/resize faster. But this is all of 5 minutes of playing with it 


Brian


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 18, 2002)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120147


----------



## mdnky (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by übermac® _
> *No noticeable improvments...window resizing in browsers is still slow and shows multiple scroll bars...Where's the big Quartz Extreme enhancement?  There's no difference between 10.2.1 and 10.2.
> 
> Thanks again Apple! *



Do you have a newer machine capable of utilizing Quartz Extreme?  I'm going to say you don't, since everyone I know has seen improvements with their newer (last year or so) machines, and little to none on anything older.

I've been told you need 32mb of vram to expect any large gains with QE.

"Quartz Extreme functionality is supported by the following video GPUs: NVIDIA GeForce2 MX, GeForce3, GeForce4 MX, or GeForce4 Ti or any AGP-based ATI RADEON GPU.   A minimum of 16MB VRAM is required." (Apple's website).


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Sep 19, 2002)

You know what I love about you guys, you think  its my fault that I'm not seeing any improvement.  Yes, I have a QE enabled machine with 32 MB VRAM, and a "fast" G4 processor.

No, Jag 10.2.1 is not any faster than 10.2.  Its not exactly a stick in the mud, but its not what a 10.2.1 should be.  Windows 2000 runs at lightning speed compared to this on a much slower PC.  

I just think its HI LARIOUS how Apple keeps shoveling crap at you and you say "Thank You!"

I'll keep on laughing all the way to eBay.


----------



## Jason (Sep 19, 2002)

no one is forcing you to use a mac, sell it, get a well built pc, be happy


----------



## TellarHK (Sep 19, 2002)

10.2.1 is a very, very, very minor increase.  Apple doesn't claim anyplace that I saw, that 10.2.1 was going to offer any speed.  10.2 offered a -lot- of speed difference, at least in feel, on my 500Mhz G3 laptop.  Don't think of 10.2.1 as a Microsoft service pack, think of it as a collection of the minor, annoying updates you get every few weeks with MS.


----------



## bootedbear (Sep 19, 2002)

10.2.1 fixed the CD-R problem I reported in an earlier thread. Cool!

(The problem was that CD-Rs I burnt under 10.2 were not PC-readable).

bear


----------



## fryke (Sep 19, 2002)

You'll find a list of all things changed on http://macnews.net.tc today.


----------



## Jason (Sep 19, 2002)

anyone want to tell us what that list means for the user?


----------



## btoneill (Sep 19, 2002)

The list means you have a bunch of updated files


----------



## fryke (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, you can also see that there are new drivers for many graphics cards, for one. Also you can read out of it whether an app or feature that you wanted to be improved has been changed at all.


----------



## plastic (Sep 20, 2002)

After the update, my Chimera became more unstable! Crap!

Anyone experiencing this? Or my dog was logging on to doggie porn again?


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 20, 2002)

A lot of people have noticed the Chimera problem.  Try downloading the latest nightly build.  Maybe they have updated it to handle 10.2.1.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 20, 2002)

As of at least the nightly build from a couple of days ago runs perfectly in 10.2.1.


----------



## Jason (Sep 20, 2002)

i had the same prob, i updated to a nightly build a few days back, problem is solved


----------

